# Has anyone made/bought a skidplate for a B11 sentra?



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm going to the metal store today for a work project, and was thinking i would scope out how much it will cost to make a reasonable skid plate for my car. 

What gauge metal should i use? I plan on using weldable or stainless steel, stainless is kinda expensive, so i'll probably just use regular steel and live with it getting rusty over time.

anyone have any experience they can lend me?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If you can afford it, go with aluminum. If not, just use regular steel.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Aluminum is lighter than steel right??
Will it rust too?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Aluminum is lighter than steel right??
> Will it rust too?


was somebody :asleep: during ...well any science class. Aluminum has never, does not, and never ever will rust. And yes its lighter but normal aluminum wont put up against hard impacts. 

I was going to suggest like 12 guage steel maybe...but it depends on what you expect to hit or be hit by. You could probaby get away with like 16ga.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> was somebody :asleep: during ...well any science class. Aluminum has never, does not, and never ever will rust. And yes its lighter but normal aluminum wont put up against hard impacts.
> 
> I was going to suggest like 12 guage steel maybe...but it depends on what you expect to hit or be hit by. You could probaby get away with like 16ga.


yeah, never paid attention in science class.  

concerning your post above you suggest 12 guage steel but say that they can probably get away with 16 guage [im assuming ga=guage]. So the lower the number the stronger it is??


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

smaller numbers are thicker metal.

I would love to use aluminum, it's lighter but it's also way expensive and I have never welded aluminum. The steel rusting is not even an issue.

7 ga. (3/16) steel is 15 lbs per square foot. probably too heavy.
so i would probably use 1/8" steel. Perhaps i could do the leading edge and other places where a rock hit would be bad in the thicker steel and use the thinner material otherplaces.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> smaller numbers are thicker metal.
> 
> I would love to use aluminum, it's lighter but it's also way expensive and I have never welded aluminum. The steel rusting is not even an issue.
> 
> ...


1/8 is pretty heavy, id just use that around oil pans and suspension


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> smaller numbers are thicker metal.
> 
> I would love to use aluminum, it's lighter but it's also way expensive and I have never welded aluminum. The steel rusting is not even an issue.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't have to weld on an aluminum pate, just bend it to the correct angles and bolt it to a steel subframe that is welded in place. You remoe the plate to access the underside of the car, but the frame stays in place. If you go this route, you must ensure that the tolerances in the holes in the plate are loose enough to allow it to still fit when you bash rocks and bend stuff up.

Is this going on a car that will actually see Closed road competition? If so, I would spend the extra on Aluminum.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i don't know if this car will make it to be an actual rallycar, I want to have a reasonable skid plate for driving practice. I'll be doing a bunch of rallycrosses with the car, it doesn't really need the skid palte for that, but when i go out on adventures sometimes i find bigger rocks and dirt berms, so i want a bit of protection against that stuff.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> i don't know if this car will make it to be an actual rallycar, I want to have a reasonable skid plate for driving practice. I'll be doing a bunch of rallycrosses with the car, it doesn't really need the skid palte for that, but when i go out on adventures sometimes i find bigger rocks and dirt berms, so i want a bit of protection against that stuff.


not only that but it can protect against rust on the body and frame, make sure that if any water manages to get in the skid plate make a way for it to run out.


----------

